# Mossy Frogs in Trouble



## HoneyBree (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry to post this in the wrong section but I couldn't find anything in the other amphibian section. I have four mossy frogs. Two of which I noticed have developed a white fungus maybe on the top of their heads. I have been googling for a cause and cure, neither of which I could find. I've been treating them with Pimafix and Melafix, neither of which seem to be helping. Any input would be greatly appreciate! Thanks!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I would suggest taking them to a good exotic veterinarian near you. You can find one here: Find a vet

These semi-aquatic treefrogs can get a whole host of bacterial and/or fungal infections that require different treatments depending on the cause. A veterinarian is the best bet to get you down the right treatment path. Good luck!


----------



## HoneyBree (Sep 4, 2015)

Mossy frog tank


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

Make sure to separate the frogs with the fungus from the others, and possibly move the healthy ones away, as the tank might have some spores in it. Good luck.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

darterfrog4774 said:


> Make sure to separate the frogs with the fungus from the others, and possibly move the healthy ones away, as the tank might have some spores in it. Good luck.


It hasn't yet been determined this was fungal. Q-teen reguardless


----------

